# Lake Orion, Nov 2nd at 11:30 am



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just want to throw it out there for anyone interested... Marshab1 (Tinkerbell) and us (Sawyer & Geddy) are meeting up for a dog swim at Lake Orion Bark Park this sunday, Nov 2nd at 11:30 am.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

A definite possibly Maybe. Our son is going to State Cross Country Championship race on Saturday so it depends on how much opportunity I have to get the rest of the work around the house done. But a definite maybe!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bumping up for any others

We always have a great time


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Would love to meet up with GRF peeps for the first time with Lainey...but we live in the Ann Arbor area and I think it's kind of far to drive to Lake Orion...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

would have really liked to have tried to make this one, however mid michigan boxer rescue has a meet and greet in frankenmuth, they are the rescue d.b.cooper is with, i will take him there if he is released from restrictive activities. maybe next time.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> A definite possibly Maybe. Our son is going to State Cross Country Championship race on Saturday so it depends on how much opportunity I have to get the rest of the work around the house done. But a definite maybe!


That would really be nice... hope you can make it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

bumping up


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone will have a great time- wish Maine was closer. Orion would be an awesome puppy name:wavey:.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

haha... I never thought of that... but it "would" make a nice name!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would love to go but every since Sadie was aggresive with my brothers golden (Mater) I have been afraid to go to dog parks This happened back in August, over a stick the first time and then over one of her rope toys the second time.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I understand... Geddy has had a couple occurances too. Guess you just can't expect them to like everyone they meet... just like us. All you can do it try... and be prepared that you might not be able to stay too long. We'll be watching for any problems with Geddy as well. Hopefully all goes well!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I could always keep her on her long lead and I am sure she will have fun that way too, she just loves going on car rides

I would be to afraid to let her off her lead, because she can run so far and so quick I would never be able to catch her in time if a problem were to arise.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well we'll be on the dock the whole time, so she won't be able to get too far away lol!! And if she's behaving and having a good time then you can always let her off! How's Comet doing?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

He is doing fine, his leg is healing, I have been putting medicine on his leg everyday and he seems to be letting it heal.

I am changing his food to Natural choice with no wheat, grains or corn, I am hoping that will help him. I just dont want to do this so quickly as he seems to be very sensitive to changes.

Thank you for asking My Comet is such the sweetest boy, his personality is much different then Sadie. lol

Comet is very layed back and gentle and hugs you all the time, very affectionate guy. Sadie is too, but she runs and jumps and leaps in your lap and kissed you to death I am sure she will settle down she just turned 1 in August.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

so glad to hear that Comet is doing better... bet it wasn't any fun for him!!

Sadie turned one in Aug. did she? I must have gotten things mixed up... I thought Sadie was already one year when we met last time. She and Sawyer are very close in age then... he turns one on sunday!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Got enough yard work done today so we are planning on going. Where do you park? at the main entrance or is there a parking area down by the dog dock?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey that's great!! We always park next door at the school and walk over. The park ppl actually suggested it back when we were first looking into this park. That way you don't have to pay the $12.00 park fee. There is however, a parking lot down by the dock, but I think you have to get your pass first before you park there. If you'd like we could meet in the school parking lot (opposite the dog park, on Josyln street) at 11:30 and then walk everyone over together. It's a bit of a walk to the dock from there... but I figure anyone with dogs won't care lol!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Last time I paid the $12 because I didn't know about the lot across the street. So I then went ahead and drove to the dock parking area trying to get my money's worth out of it when we made the 2nd trip to the dock that day.

Looks like we're going to have a nice little group.

Oh and this time I am parking at the school!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

At the school at 11:30. Sounds great. Look forward to it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Have fun guy's, and I expect a lot of pictures..LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Heidi... all I will have is my old camera (left my good one at class yesterday)... but hopefully we'll get some good one regardless!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

And I always have mine also.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's a beautiful morning up here in TC, I hope it is downstate for you, too. I'd love to come, and I know that Zoom, Maybe, and The Tominater would have a blast, but with it being a 3 and a half hour drive down, we wouldn't be able to stay long before we'd have to turn right around and come back. Anyone wanting to come up North next summer should - anyone concerned about dogs off lead could bring them here and they could go nuts in the dog yard, there are lot's of places close by to take them swimming, AND (bonus) there is Moomer's Ice Cream!

Have a great time today!


----------

